

Starcraft II replays for MacOSX - philoufelin00
http://code.google.com/p/sc2replay-ql/

======
philoufelin00
Not mine, just sharing the work of a friend.

This project aims to provide a quality Quick Look generator to display useful
information about StarCraft II replays. The current version of the plugin
(v1.0.0) correctly handles replays of StarCraft II patches 1.3.2 to 1.4.1

